# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Βουλιμία-Υπερφαγία

## eri_87

_Έχοντας ως αφορμή μια συζήτηση που έγινε στο τοπικ ''Μέγα βραδινό cheat meal'', αλλά και την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, είπα να ανοίξω ένα τοπικ να καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις και εμπειρίες μας πάνω σε αυτό..._ 
Λίγα λόγια για το τί είναι αυτά τα δύο ώστε να τα ξεχωρίσουμε: (από το iatronet)

Τα διαγνωστικά κριτήρια της *ψυχογενούς βουλιμίας* είναι τα εξής: 

Επανειλημμένα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας (ταχεία κατανάλωση μεγάλης ποσότητας τροφής μέσα σε μια συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο).
Κατά τη διάρκεια των επεισοδίων υπερφαγίας υπάρχει ένα αίσθημα έλλειψης ελέγχου της συμπεριφοράς πρόσληψης τροφής. 
 Το άτομο τακτικά χρησιμοποιεί είτε προκλητό έμετο, καθαρτικά ή διουρητικά, αυστηρή δίαιτα ή νηστεία, είτε εντατική άσκηση για να αποτρέψει την απόκτηση βάρους. 
 Ένας ελάχιστος μέσος όρος δύο επεισοδίων υπερφαγίας την εβδομάδα για τρεις τουλάχιστον μήνες.
 Επιμονή υπερβολική ενασχόληση για το σχήμα και το βάρος του σώματος.

 Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι εδώ το φαγητό συνδέεται με έντονη αίσθηση ντροπής. Κατά τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια, επιδιώκουν να είναι μόνοι τους και να κρύβουν τις αντιδράσεις τους (π.χ. έμετοι) από τους άλλους. 
Τα συμπτώματα αυτά μπορεί να προκαλέσουν περιορισμό στην κοινωνική ζωή του ασθενούς (λόγου χάριν αποφεύγει να βγαίνει για φαγητό, από φόβο μήπως συμβεί κάποιο βουλιμικό επεισόδιο). Η διαταραχή μπορεί να γίνει πολύ επικίνδυνη για τον ασθενή, ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις με μεγάλη συχνότητα επεισοδίων και εμετών, καθώς ο οισοφάγος μπορεί να γίνει πολύ αδύναμος και να σπάσει. 
Οι βουλιμικοί σπάνια ζητούν από μόνοι τους θεραπεία. Ωστόσο, είναι πιθανόν να μπουν σε θεραπευτική διαδικασία μέσα από κάποιο άλλο θεραπευτικό αίτημα.

*Διατροφική υπερφαγία*
Σχεδόν όλοι μας τρώμε κάπου κάπου υπερβολικά. Για παράδειγμα όταν είμαστε καλεσμένοι σε ένα δείπνο ή όταν κάποιο βράδυ μπροστά στην τηλεόραση καταναλώσουμε ένα ολόκληρο πακέτο με μπισκότα.
Όμως όταν τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας συμβαίνουν συχνά και αποτελούν πλέον συνήθεια κατά την οποία χάνεται ο έλεγχος, τότε μπορεί κανείς να υποφέρει από τη διαταραχή της επεισοδιακής υπερφαγίας. Ο ορισμός της έννοιας περιλαμβάνει κατανάλωση φαγητού σε τεράστιες ποσότητες που συνοδεύονται από απώλεια ελέγχου και αδυναμία του ατόμου να σταματήσει.

Ένα επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας τυπικά διαρκεί περίπου δύο ώρες, όμως μπορεί να συμβαίνει και κατά τη διάρκεια όλης της ημέρας. Τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά της διαταραχής είναι: συχνά επεισόδια ανεξέλεγκτης υπερφαγίας (ακόμα και όταν κάποιος έχει «φουσκώσει») με αισθήματα άγχους ή αναστάτωσης κατά τη διάρκεια ή μετά το επεισόδιο. Άτομα που υποφέρουν από τη διαταραχή έχουν αισθήματα ενοχής, αηδίας και μελαγχολίας. Ανησυχούν για το τι μπορεί η επεισοδιακή υπερφαγία να προκαλέσει στο σώμα τους και αυτοτιμωρούνται για την απώλεια του αυτοελέγχου.

Θέλουν απεγνωσμένα να απαλλαγούν από αυτή τη διαταραχή, αλλά αισθάνονται ότι δεν μπορούν. Η διαταραχή της επεισοδιακής υπερφαγίας είναι παρόμοια με τη νευρογενή βουλιμία και σύμφωνα με κάποιους ειδικούς μπορεί να αποτελεί μια μορφή βουλιμίας. Όμως, στη διαταραχή της επεισοδιακής υπερφαγίας, αντίθετα με τη νευρογενή βουλιμία, το άτομο δεν προσπαθεί να απαλλαγεί από τις θερμίδες που κατανάλωσε, μέσω του εμετού, της υπερβολικής άσκησης και άλλων ανθυγιεινών μεθόδων. Είναι συνηθισμένο να στρέφεται κανείς στο φαγητό μετά από ένα γεγονός που του προκαλεί συναισθηματική φόρτιση. Όμως, όταν το φαγητό γίνεται η κύρια στρατηγική διαχείρισης συναισθημάτων και αντιμετώπισης του άγχους, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε έναν ανθυγιεινό και ανεξέλεγκτο διατροφικό «εθισμό».

Τα άτομα με επεισοδιακή υπερφαγία δεν μπορούν να πουν «όχι» στο φαγητό. Μπορεί να τρώνε υπερβολικά όταν νιώθουν μελαγχολία ή άγχος, όταν είναι σε ένταση ή όταν αισθάνονται μοναξιά ή ανία. Τρώνε για να ‘’ταΐσουν’’ τα συναισθήματά τους, και όχι το σώμα τους. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το συναισθηματικό φαγητό δεν λύνει τίποτα. Μπορεί να ανακουφίζει για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα αλλά η πραγματικότητα επιστρέφει σύντομα με αισθήματα ενοχών, και μίσους για τον εαυτό τους. Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της συμπεριφοράς είναι τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα (όπως κατάθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικού, κτ.), η αύξηση βάρους και η παχυσαρκία, με όλα τα επακόλουθα προβλήματα υγείας που σχετίζονται με αυτή (διαβήτης τύπου 2, υψηλή χοληστερόλη και υπέρταση, οστεοαρθρίτιδα, υπνική άπνοια κτλ).

----------


## eri_87

Η δικιά μου εμπειρία αφορά την υπερφαγία και ένιωθα ό,τι ακριβώς περιγράφεται παραπάνω... Ήξερα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που έκανα, αλλά ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω! Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα καθημερινά επεισόδια, για να μην πω όλη μέρα! :01. Sad:  Κάποια στιγμή όμως που είδα και τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει 2-3κιλά και είδα και το σώμα μου να αλλάζει... ξύπνησα! Οπότε ''το πήρα αλλιώς'' που λέμε και προσπαθώ να μην ξαναγυρίσω εκεί..
Πάντως προβλήματα τέτοια άρχισα να νιώθω από τότε που προσπαθώ να ακολουθήσω διατροφή που να συμβαδίζει με το  ΒΒ, οπότε έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα (για τον εαυτό μου) ότι σαυτή τη φάση τουλάχιστον δε θέλω να πιέζομαι για να μην πάθω τα ίδια! Τώρα τί αποτελέσματα θα έχω...άλλο θέμα! Στη τελική δεν είμαστε όλοι φτιαγμένοι να αποκτήσουμε κορμιά ΒΒ! Ό,τι μπορεί ο καθένας κάνει....

----------


## Manos1989

Εγώ εμπίπτω στην κατηγορία ψυχογενούς βουλιμίας με το μόνο θετικό να εντοπίζεται στη συχνότητα που δεν συμβαδίζει με τις 2 φορές/εβδομάδα που λέει πιο πάνω.
Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι σώστό 100%,δυστυχώς.
Επίσης όλο αυτό ξεκίνησε ΑΦΟΥ έχασα τα 75 κιλά και έφτασα στο επιθυμητό βάρος.Καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της προσπάθειας,είχα κανονικά cheat day για κάμποσους μήνες το οποίο περιορίστηκε σε cheat meal χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
 :01. Unsure:

----------


## dionisos

> Η δικιά μου εμπειρία αφορά την υπερφαγία και ένιωθα ό,τι ακριβώς περιγράφεται παραπάνω... Ήξερα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που έκανα, αλλά ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω! Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα καθημερινά επεισόδια, για να μην πω όλη μέρα! Κάποια στιγμή όμως που είδα και τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει 2-3κιλά και είδα και το σώμα μου να αλλάζει... ξύπνησα! Οπότε ''το πήρα αλλιώς'' που λέμε και προσπαθώ να μην ξαναγυρίσω εκεί..
> Πάντως προβλήματα τέτοια άρχισα να νιώθω από τότε που προσπαθώ να ακολουθήσω διατροφή που να συμβαδίζει με το  ΒΒ, οπότε έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα (για τον εαυτό μου) ότι σαυτή τη φάση τουλάχιστον δε θέλω να πιέζομαι για να μην πάθω τα ίδια! Τώρα τί αποτελέσματα θα έχω...άλλο θέμα! Στη τελική δεν είμαστε όλοι φτιαγμένοι να αποκτήσουμε κορμιά ΒΒ! Ό,τι μπορεί ο καθένας κάνει....


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:  :08. Door EEK:  :02. Chinese:

----------


## κουλης

> Η δικιά μου εμπειρία αφορά την υπερφαγία και ένιωθα ό,τι ακριβώς περιγράφεται παραπάνω... Ήξερα ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που έκανα, αλλά ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω! Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα καθημερινά επεισόδια, για να μην πω όλη μέρα! Κάποια στιγμή όμως που είδα και τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει 2-3κιλά και είδα και το σώμα μου να αλλάζει... ξύπνησα! Οπότε ''το πήρα αλλιώς'' που λέμε και προσπαθώ να μην ξαναγυρίσω εκεί..
> Πάντως προβλήματα τέτοια άρχισα να νιώθω από τότε που προσπαθώ να ακολουθήσω διατροφή που να συμβαδίζει με το  ΒΒ, οπότε έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα (για τον εαυτό μου) ότι σαυτή τη φάση τουλάχιστον δε θέλω να πιέζομαι για να μην πάθω τα ίδια! Τώρα τί αποτελέσματα θα έχω...άλλο θέμα! Στη τελική δεν είμαστε όλοι φτιαγμένοι να αποκτήσουμε κορμιά ΒΒ! Ό,τι μπορεί ο καθένας κάνει....




ακριβως φιλε/φιλη μου πρωτα απο ολα να ειμαστε εμεις καλα και να αισθανομαστε ομορφα με τον εαυτο μας...και απο εκει και περα βλεπουμε για το τι διατροφη θα ακολουθησουμε  και ποσο σκληρη προπονηση θα κανεις..... :01. Wink:

----------


## Andrikos

Αυτά τα θέματα είναι λίγο "τζιζ" στα bodybuilding forum , κανείς δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει διατροφικές διαταραχές αν και αυτό δεν κρύβεται. Θυμάμαι σε άλλο φόρουμ ένα μέλος που έκανε "καθαρή" μονοφαγική διατροφή , θερμός υποστηρικτής της, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έμπαινε σε όλα τα τόπικ με συνταγές και έλεγε ότι θα τις δοκιμάσει μόλις σταματήσει την δίαιτα.  Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές λόγω bodybuilding είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, πας να φτιάξεις το σώμα σου και ούτε αυτό φτιάχνεις αλλά χαλάς και την ψυχολογία σου.

----------


## κουλης

> Αυτά τα θέματα είναι λίγο "τζιζ" στα bodybuilding forum , κανείς δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει διατροφικές διαταραχές αν και αυτό δεν κρύβεται. Θυμάμαι σε άλλο φόρουμ ένα μέλος που έκανε "καθαρή" μονοφαγική διατροφή , θερμός υποστηρικτής της, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έμπαινε σε όλα τα τόπικ με συνταγές και έλεγε ότι θα τις δοκιμάσει μόλις σταματήσει την δίαιτα.  Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές λόγω bodybuilding είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, πας να φτιάξεις το σώμα σου και ούτε αυτό φτιάχνεις αλλά χαλάς και την ψυχολογία σου.


 :01. Sad:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Stella

> Αυτά τα θέματα είναι λίγο "τζιζ" στα bodybuilding forum , κανείς δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει διατροφικές διαταραχές αν και αυτό δεν κρύβεται. Θυμάμαι σε άλλο φόρουμ ένα μέλος που έκανε "καθαρή" μονοφαγική διατροφή , θερμός υποστηρικτής της, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έμπαινε σε όλα τα τόπικ με συνταγές και έλεγε ότι θα τις δοκιμάσει μόλις σταματήσει την δίαιτα.  Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές λόγω bodybuilding είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, πας να φτιάξεις το σώμα σου και ούτε αυτό φτιάχνεις αλλά χαλάς και την ψυχολογία σου.


Andriko πολύ σωστός! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## eri_87

> [/SIZE]
> 
> ακριβως φιλε/*φιλη* μου πρωτα απο ολα να ειμαστε εμεις καλα και να αισθανομαστε ομορφα με τον εαυτο μας...και απο εκει και περα βλεπουμε για το τι διατροφη θα ακολουθησουμε  και ποσο σκληρη προπονηση θα κανεις.....


 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 





> Αυτά τα θέματα είναι λίγο "τζιζ" στα bodybuilding forum , κανείς δεν θέλει να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει διατροφικές διαταραχές αν και αυτό δεν κρύβεται. Θυμάμαι σε άλλο φόρουμ ένα μέλος που έκανε "καθαρή" μονοφαγική διατροφή , θερμός υποστηρικτής της, αλλά ταυτόχρονα έμπαινε σε όλα τα τόπικ με συνταγές και έλεγε ότι θα τις δοκιμάσει μόλις σταματήσει την δίαιτα.  Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές λόγω bodybuilding είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο, πας να φτιάξεις το σώμα σου και ούτε αυτό φτιάχνεις αλλά χαλάς και την ψυχολογία σου.


Σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο να παραδεχτεί κανείς κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά το θέμα είναι να ξέρει πως υπάρχουν αυτές οι διαταραχές. Ας μη το πει σε μας, αλλά στον εαυτό του...

----------


## vAnY

δεν ειμαι καθολου περιφανη γι αυτο αλλα εγω πασχω απο νευρικη βουλιμια:
Aρθρο απο το medlook

"Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές όπως η νευρική βουλιμία και ανορεξία, μπορούν να προκαλέσουν σοβαρές βλάβες στη σωματική υγεία. Μπορούν μάλιστα να απειλήσουν τη ζωή.

Έχουν αρνητικές συνέπειες στην ψυχική υγεία και εμποδίζουν αυτούς που πάσχουν από του να έχουν μια ευτυχισμένη και παραγωγική ζωή.

Τα κορίτσια εφηβικής ηλικίας και οι νεαρές γυναίκες κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο από τη νευρική ανορεξία και βουλιμία. Από το σύνολο των ασθενών που παρουσιάζουν βουλιμία ή ανορεξία, μόνο 10% έως 15% είναι άνδρες.
Υπολογίζεται ότι 1,1% έως 4,2% των γυναικών παρουσιάζουν νευρική βουλιμία σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους. Για τη νευρική ανορεξία το ποσοστό αυτό κυμαίνεται από 0,5% έως 3,7%.

Οι διατροφικές διαταραχές είναι πρόβλημα συναισθηματικό και σωματικό. *Συσχετίζονται με έμμονες ιδέες για το φαγητό, το βάρος και το σχήμα σώματος.
*
Η νευρική βουλιμία όπως και η ανορεξία, προκύπτουν από μια πολύπλοκη αλληλεπίδραση παραγόντων. Οι παράγοντες αυτοί έχουν σχέση με:

   1. Διαταραχές της προσωπικότητας

   2. Προβλήματα του συναισθηματικού κόσμου

   3. Οικογενειακές πιέσεις

   4. Γενετική ή βιολογική προδιάθεση

   5. Πολιτισμικούς παράγοντες και υπεραφθονία τροφών

   6. Έμμονες ιδέες για ισχνότητα σώματος

*Η νευρική βουλιμία είναι συχνότερη από τη νευρική ανορεξία. Χαρακτηρίζεται από επαναλαμβανόμενα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας και προκλητού εμετού.*

Αρχίζει συνήθως στην εφηβική ηλικία. Συχνά η αιτία έναρξης της, είναι η αποτυχία μιας νεαρής κοπέλας να ακολουθήσει μια περιοριστική δίαιτα. Αντιδρά τρώγοντας υπερβολικά με κρίσεις υπερφαγίας.

Τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας χαρακτηρίζονται από κατανάλωση μεγάλων ποσοτήτων τροφών πολύ γρήγορα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ο ασθενής νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί να έχει έλεγχο στις ποσότητες φαγητών που τρωει κατά το επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας.

*Το άτομο με νευρική βουλιμία νιώθει στη συνέχεια άσχημα για την υπερβολική λήψη τροφής. Καταφεύγει στην πρόκληση εμετού, χρήση καθαρτικών, διουρητικών και στην υπερβολική σωματική άσκηση (συμπεριφορά ακύρωσης).*

Ακολούθως ο κύκλος επαναλαμβάνεται με διαδοχικά επεισόδια υπερφαγίας και διορθωτικής ή ακυρωτικής συμπεριφοράς (προκλητός εμετός, χρήση καθαρτικών και διουρητικών, υπερβολική άσκηση).
*
Τα βουλιμικά άτομα έχουν συνήθως κανονικό ή περίπου κανονικό βάρος σώματος. Εάν συνυπάρχει και νευρική ανορεξία τότε παρατηρείται απώλεια βάρους.

Τα άτομα με νευρική βουλιμία, φοβούνται να κερδίσουν βάρος, επιθυμούν να χάσουν βάρος και αισθάνονται πολύ άσχημα για το σώμα τους.
*
Επίσης νιώθουν πολύ άσχημα και ντρέπονται για τα επεισόδια βουλιμίας που παρουσιάζουν. Κρατούν μυστική την εν λόγω συμπεριφορά τους. Μετά από τη συμπεριφορά ακύρωσης που ακολουθεί το βουλιμικό επεισόδιο, νιώθουν καλύτερα.

Υπάρχουν περιγραφές ασθενών με νευρική βουλιμία που παρουσίαζαν μέχρι και 14 επεισόδια υπερφαγίας εβδομαδιαίως.

Για τη διάγνωση της νευρικής βουλιμίας πρέπει ο ασθενής να παρουσιάζει τουλάχιστο δύο επεισόδια υπερφαγίας με επεισόδια ακύρωσης εβδομαδιαίως, για τρεις μήνες.

Υπάρχουν και ειδικοί που πιστεύουν ότι μόνο ένας κύκλος υπερφαγίας και προκλητού εμετού την εβδομάδα είναι αρκετός για τη διάγνωση.

Η βουλιμία μπορεί να απειλήσει τη ζωή όπως και η ανορεξία. Εάν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί η βουλιμία μπορεί να προκαλέσει τα ακόλουθα:

   1. Διαταραχές στο στομάχι

   2. Καρδιακά προβλήματα

   3. Νεφρικά προβλήματα

   4. Οδοντικά προβλήματα λόγω των οξέων του στομαχιού από τους εμετούς

   5. Αφυδάτωση

Όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνει η διάγνωση της νευρικής βουλιμίας και αρχίσει η θεραπευτική αντιμετώπιση τόσο καλύτερη είναι η πρόγνωση. Χρειάζονται ψυχολογικές και κοινωνικές παρεμβάσεις, διατροφική αποκατάσταση και φάρμακα.

Η θεραπεία των προβλημάτων της ψυχικής διάθεσης και των αγχωδών διαταραχών, αποτελεί ένα από τους βασικούς στόχους της αντιμετώπισης. Η ατομική ή ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία όπως επίσης και η γνωστική συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία μπορούν να βοηθήσουν.

Σε άτομα με κατάθλιψη ή αγχώδεις διαταραχές που δεν έχουν ανταποκριθεί στην ψυχοκοινωνική θεραπεία, ορισμένα αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα μπορούν να βοηθήσουν και να αποτρέψουν υποτροπές του προβλήματος.

Είναι σημαντικό να δίνεται ιδιαίτερη σημασία στην έγκαιρη ανίχνευση, διάγνωση και αντιμετώπιση των διατροφικών διαταραχών, ιδιαίτερα σε κορίτσια και νεαρές γυναίκες.

Η νευρική βουλιμία και ανορεξία είναι ψυχικές ασθένειες με ακραίες συμπεριφορές όσον αφορά τη διατροφή για τις οποίες όμως υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιτυχούς αντιμετώπισης."

 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## eri_87

> δεν ειμαι καθολου περιφανη γι αυτο αλλα εγω πασχω απο νευρικη βουλιμια


 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 
Αν είναι έτσι τότε θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι γιαυτό... Γιατί δεν είναι φυσιολογικό για την υγεία. Ίσως πρέπει να σκεφτείς για ποιό λόγο έχεις οδηγηθεί σε αυτή τη συμπεριφορά, που είναι τελείως ψυχολογικό το θέμα! Αν βρεις την αιτία, τότε μόνο θα μπορέσεις να βρεις και τη λύση ώστε να απαλλαγείς από αυτό! Σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά χρειάζεται μια προσπάθεια! :08. Toast: 
Ψάξε λίγο και στο google τρόπους αντιμετώπισης της βουλιμίας! Αλλά το βασικό είναι να αναλογιστείς το ΓΙΑΤΙ!

----------


## vAnY

:01. Sad: Eri Δεν ειναι ευκολο, καθολου, και ναι προερχεται απο καθαρα ψυχολογικα αιτια.\

 Η μια αιτια ειναι οτι εχω εα παρελθον "χοντρης" ολη την εφηβεια μου περασα πολυ ασχημα χροια στο σχολειο, δεν ενιωθα καλα και ανετα με το σωμα μου, με συνεπεια να "κρυβω" τα κιλα μου κατω απο φαρδια ρουχα (ηταν και της μοδας τοτε) και ειχα ενα αρκετα αντρικο λουκ.
 Και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο, με κοροιδευαν πολυ οι συμμαθητες μου, δεν ενιωθα  κι εγω εβρισκα καταφυγιο στο φαγητο και ειχα πολυ λιγες παρεες.
Οταν εχασα καποια κιλα και αρχισα να νοιαζομαι πιο πολυ να φτιαξω το σωμα μου, και ειδα αλλαγες, παρολο που χαιρομουν ζουσα και ζω ακομα με το φοβο, ΜΗ ξαναπαρω κιλα, μη ξανα κατρακυλησω και παχυνω. 
Τα κιλα φυγανε στο σωμα μου αλλα ψυχολογικα ειναι ακομα εκει.  :01. Sad:  
Χαρη στο ΒΒ βρηκα μια σχεδον ισσοροποια και εκανα ενα υγιεινο σωστο τροπο ζωης. 
Αλλα αυτο εχει και την αλλη οψη του νομισματος:  προτεραιοτητα στη προπονηση, υπερπροπονηση σε περιπτωση cheat η λασκαρισματος,  εμμονη με το φαγητο.

Eri  σ ευχαριστω για το τοπικ αυτο, ειναι καπως μια παρηγορια το να μοιραστω κατι τοσο προσωπικο, για το οποιο δεν εχω μιλησει σε πολλους. :01. Wink:

----------


## crow

Ειχα κανει ενα σεμιναριο πριν πολλα χρονια πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.Προσωπικα εχω ασχοληθεί με μια κοπελιτσα που επασχε απο νευρικη ανορεξια κ ειχα κ την κολητη μου που επασχε απο ψυχογενης βουλιμια.
Αυτοι οι δυο λογοι με αναγκασαν να κανω παραπερα μελετες πανω στο θεμα γιατι οι γνωσεις μου απο το σεμιναριο καταλαβα οτι ητανε λιγες.Βεβαια εκανα κ χιλιαδες συζητησεις με φιλο μου ψυχολογο για να μπω στο σκεπτικο κ στη ψυχολογια τους.
Δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζετε να πας απαραίτητα σε καποιο γιατρο οταν πασχεις απο ψυχογενης βουλιμια(ή ανορεξια ειναι πιο δυσκολη περιπτωση).Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι χρειαζεσε εναν ανθρωπο να εμπιστευτεις, που θα σε κανει να αγαπησεις το σωμα σου κ να καταλαβεις οτι ο κοσμος που σε αγαπαει, σε αγαπαει για αυτο που εισαι κ οχι γιατι εισαι μερικα κιλα λιγοτερα ή εχεις λιγοτερο λιπος.
 Αλλωστε με τη γυμναστικη που κανεις ειναι σιγουρο πως δεν προκειται να παχυνεις αν φας μια μερα κατι που λαχταρας.
Η κατασταση γινετε λιγο πιο περιπλοκη οταν η βουλιμια συνοδευετε απο υπερφαγια. 
Αυτο σημαινει οτι νιωθεις καποιο κενο μεσα σου καθως κ κατα καποιο τροπο μοναξια που επειδη δεν εχεις που να πεις αυτα που νιωθεις κ σκεφτεσε (γιατι φοβασε οτι ο κοσμος θα σου κανει κριτικη)  καταφευγεις στο φαγητο. για να γεμισεις το κενο.
 Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να αρχισεις να μιλας για αυτα που σκεφτεσε κ κρατας μεσα σου ετσι ωστε να σταματισεις να καταφευγεις στο φαι.
Κ τελος να καταλαβεις πως αν φας λιγο παραπανω μια δυο μερες δεν εγινε κ κατι, μην περιθωριοποιείς τον εαυτο σου χωρις λογο .Οι αρχαιοι ελληνες λεγαν <ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ> αυτο σημαινει οτι ολα χρειαζονται στη ζωη για να κραταμε ισορροποιες 
Το σωμα σου για να βαλει ενα πραγματικο κιλο πρεπει να φας 7000kcal παραπανω απο οτι χρειαζετε.....ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ

----------


## κουλης

> Eri Δεν ειναι ευκολο, καθολου, και ναι προερχεται απο καθαρα ψυχολογικα αιτια.\
> 
>  Η μια αιτια ειναι οτι εχω εα παρελθον "χοντρης" ολη την εφηβεια μου περασα πολυ ασχημα χροια στο σχολειο, δεν ενιωθα καλα και ανετα με το σωμα μου, με συνεπεια να "κρυβω" τα κιλα μου κατω απο φαρδια ρουχα (ηταν και της μοδας τοτε) και ειχα ενα αρκετα αντρικο λουκ.
>  Και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο, με κοροιδευαν πολυ οι συμμαθητες μου, δεν ενιωθα  κι εγω εβρισκα καταφυγιο στο φαγητο και ειχα πολυ λιγες παρεες.
> Οταν εχασα καποια κιλα και αρχισα να νοιαζομαι πιο πολυ να φτιαξω το σωμα μου, και ειδα αλλαγες, παρολο που χαιρομουν ζουσα και ζω ακομα με το φοβο, ΜΗ ξαναπαρω κιλα, μη ξανα κατρακυλησω και παχυνω. 
> Τα κιλα φυγανε στο σωμα μου αλλα ψυχολογικα ειναι ακομα εκει.  
> Χαρη στο ΒΒ βρηκα μια σχεδον ισσοροποια και εκανα ενα υγιεινο σωστο τροπο ζωης. 
> Αλλα αυτο εχει και την αλλη οψη του νομισματος:  προτεραιοτητα στη προπονηση, υπερπροπονηση σε περιπτωση cheat η λασκαρισματος,  εμμονη με το φαγητο.
> 
> Eri  σ ευχαριστω για το τοπικ αυτο, ειναι καπως μια παρηγορια το να μοιραστω κατι τοσο προσωπικο, για το οποιο δεν εχω μιλησει σε πολλους.


το εχεις συζητηση καθολου με τουσ δικους σου ανθρωπους? πιστευω οτι μια συζητηση μαζι τους θα σε βοηθουσε αρκετα.......αν και συνηθως θελει δραστικα μετρα,μονο με τα λογια δεν αλλαζει συνηθως τπτ,ενα μεγαλο σοκ σαν να λεμε,ας πουμε εγω πηρα την αποφαση να ξεκολησω απο την ψυχογενες ανορεξια οταν ειχα φτασει στο σημειο να κανω την μανα μου να κλαψει και να με παρακαλαει να τρωω γτ φοβοταν να μην παιθανω μεχρι και την γιαγια μου ειχα φτασει σε σημειο που την εκανα να με βλεπει στον υπνο της  ετοιμοθανατο και ξυπνουσε μες την νυχτα με 40 πιεση :02. Shock:  ασε που ειχα αρχισει να νιωθω κατι πονους στην καρδια μου σαν να μου πιεζαν το στηθος,μικρα απονοτα χτυπηματα! Εκει ειπα δν παει αλλο καλη η προπονηση και η υγειηνη διατροφη αλλα μεχρι ενα σημειο....πρωτα θα ευχαριστιεμαι την ζωη μου και θα περναω καλα και μετα θα ερθουν ολα απο μονα τους :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

> Ειχα κανει ενα σεμιναριο πριν πολλα χρονια πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.Προσωπικα εχω ασχοληθεί με μια κοπελιτσα που επασχε απο νευρικη ανορεξια κ ειχα κ την κολητη μου που επασχε απο ψυχογενης βουλιμια.
> Αυτοι οι δυο λογοι με αναγκασαν να κανω παραπερα μελετες πανω στο θεμα γιατι οι γνωσεις μου απο το σεμιναριο καταλαβα οτι ητανε λιγες.Βεβαια εκανα κ χιλιαδες συζητησεις με φιλο μου ψυχολογο για να μπω στο σκεπτικο κ στη ψυχολογια τους.
> Δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζετε να πας απαραίτητα σε καποιο γιατρο οταν πασχεις απο ψυχογενης βουλιμια(ή ανορεξια ειναι πιο δυσκολη περιπτωση).Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι χρειαζεσε εναν ανθρωπο να εμπιστευτεις, που θα σε κανει να αγαπησεις το σωμα σου κ να καταλαβεις οτι ο κοσμος που σε αγαπαει, σε αγαπαει για αυτο που εισαι κ οχι γιατι εισαι μερικα κιλα λιγοτερα ή εχεις λιγοτερο λιπος.
>  Αλλωστε με τη γυμναστικη που κανεις ειναι σιγουρο πως δεν προκειται να παχυνεις αν φας μια μερα κατι που λαχταρας.
> Η κατασταση γινετε λιγο πιο περιπλοκη οταν η βουλιμια συνοδευετε απο υπερφαγια. 
> Αυτο σημαινει οτι νιωθεις καποιο κενο μεσα σου καθως κ κατα καποιο τροπο μοναξια που επειδη δεν εχεις που να πεις αυτα που νιωθεις κ σκεφτεσε (γιατι φοβασε οτι ο κοσμος θα σου κανει κριτικη)  καταφευγεις στο φαγητο. για να γεμισεις το κενο.
>  Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να αρχισεις να μιλας για αυτα που σκεφτεσε κ κρατας μεσα σου ετσι ωστε να σταματισεις να καταφευγεις στο φαι.
> Κ τελος να καταλαβεις πως αν φας λιγο παραπανω μια δυο μερες δεν εγινε κ κατι, μην περιθωριοποιείς τον εαυτο σου χωρις λογο .Οι αρχαιοι ελληνες λεγαν <ΠΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ> αυτο σημαινει οτι ολα χρειαζονται στη ζωη για να κραταμε ισορροποιες 
> Το σωμα σου για να βαλει ενα πραγματικο κιλο πρεπει να φας 7000kcal παραπανω απο οτι χρειαζετε.....ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ


 :03. Bowdown:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  Nadia  ευχαριστω για το ποστ....

----------


## beefmeup

αν θες να διαβασεις αποψεις, υπαρχει θεμα στο φορουμ.

----------

